# Sex Pics



## oldsman (Jun 13, 2009)

I hope I am correct in saying this is a female?(1-3).My next little one germed in MGrow is shown also.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 13, 2009)

:yay:


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 13, 2009)

I can't see anything that shows the sex in those pics.


----------



## FlyingNatural (Jun 13, 2009)

I see no pistols,the middle pick appears to have balls at the alternating nodes


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 13, 2009)

I see some flowers starting...congrats my friend  


Now Love on her all you can  and she will reward you  plenty..thanks for shareing


----------



## 420benny (Jun 13, 2009)

Me too. Middle of 3rd pic looks like 2 early pistils standing up.


----------



## Marsrover1 (Jun 14, 2009)

congrats its a girl


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 14, 2009)

These are called Stipules.

eace:


----------



## Six (Jun 14, 2009)

Im goona have to go with Hippy on this one...im not seein any signs of sex yet...


----------



## oldsman (Jun 14, 2009)

Well now I'm confused. The plant in the pics was started outside and is approximately 3 months old. I started with 4 seeds in a pot and got 4 seedlings.1 was definately a male and was disposed of about 2 weeks ago.So if these aren't showing,how old can they get before showing sex?This is just bagseed that I'm not really doing to much with besides water,more of a learning thing.


----------



## Six (Jun 14, 2009)

Can you see any white hairs? Pic #2 looks like maybe but im not sure if thats just a glare from the sunlight or its actually hairs...check out the pics in this post...it wont let me repost them for some reason...

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=43348


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 14, 2009)

im sticking with female ,,,eace:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 14, 2009)

Hello Oldsman 

The summer Solstice in the nothern hemisphere is June 21st at 5.45am, from that moment onwards the light starts decreasing, when the light is decreased enough the flowering hormones in the plant will flood it causing it to show its sex.

This can take 4-6 weeks.

So at the end of July you will/would know the sex of the plant and the counting of your flowering time starts.

All males show what they have at an earlier age.

eace:


----------



## natorious (Jun 14, 2009)

how old are they?


----------



## oldsman (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone,I have come to the conclusion that the previously pictured plant has not showed yet.After looking really close at my other 2 plants there is a difference.The first plant pictured at the opening of this topic I think could still show male:holysheep: .These are my two other plants and I'm hoping these are females.What ya think?They have been out of the ground since late Mar.


----------



## leafminer (Jun 14, 2009)

Almost certainly female.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 14, 2009)

Pic 2 going across the top from left to right is a female.


----------



## diggydabomb (Jan 15, 2010)

deffinately looks like a girl to me....congrats


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jan 15, 2010)

FlyingNatural said:
			
		

> I see no pistols,the middle pick appears to have balls at the alternating nodes


i agree.. and the 3rd pic DOES show balls...sorry man


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jan 15, 2010)

oldsman said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone,I have come to the conclusion that the previously pictured plant has not showed yet.After looking really close at my other 2 plants there is a difference.The first plant pictured at the opening of this topic I think could still show male:holysheep: .These are my two other plants and I'm hoping these are females.What ya think?They have been out of the ground since late Mar.


those are female...


----------



## the chef (Jan 15, 2010)

Ummm puff i think he knows this by now look at the thread date.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jan 15, 2010)

oops......well, i guess i can blame it on the weed...


----------



## the chef (Jan 15, 2010)

:laugh: Don't sweat it i had half my response typed before i finally looked at the date:rofl:


----------

